# If you ever needed proof that Saab's are safe cars here you go!



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well didn't really have a very good day yesterday...and certainly one I dont want to repeat. Driving along the M25 in lane 2 passing a Romanian truck 60mph cruise on said truck starts to pull across on me....I move over blasting the horn he then continues and clips the back end of the Saab sending me spinning, hit the arm-co go airborne (about 3-4 foot according to one of the nice people that stopped!) and end up down the side of the M25 on the side/roof....very very sore today and sadly the Saab is dead...it did its job an kept me alive...Well done Saab for building such great cars.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad you're ok mate, the car can be replaced  For a 60mph accident it doesn't look that bad.

Did the lorry driver stop?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad you are okay, hope the lorry driver gets what he deserves.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow Nick! Glad your ok though mate!

Just think of the pay out now and what detailing goodies you can buy with it :lol:

Credit to the car too, looks in reasonable condition after such a accident!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Some good reflection shots you got there. 




Glad you are ok....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Glad you're ok mate, the car can be replaced  For a 60mph accident it doesn't look that bad.
> 
> Did the lorry driver stop?


I know...up close all the doors gaps are all over the shot but they all open and close with no issues!



muzzer42 said:


> Glad you are okay, hope the lorry driver gets what he deserves.


Oh he nearly did yesterday they had to hold me back after I climbed out I was about the knock 7 shades of S**t out of the W****r!



B17BLG said:


> Wow Nick! Glad your ok though mate!
> 
> Just think of the pay out now and what detailing goodies you can buy with it :lol:
> 
> Credit to the car too, looks in reasonable condition after such a accident!


Proper strong car....reason I bought it for the Sarah (the wife)...never expected to actually test it out though!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Car looks to be sound after such a big incident. Glad to see that the pillars havnt deformed!

A real testament to SAAB’s safety! Glad your ok!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not good Nick, but at least you got out relatively unscathed, so as you say it did it's job! 

Hadn't had it very long had you?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sarah had been driving it for 5 months


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bloody hell mate. Glad your ok. Bet your feeling it today? I was in one much less dramatic than that one looks and felt fine on the day but the day after and 2 days after that I was in agony. 

I was a little saddened deep down when saad went into liquidation or what ever happened to them as they were always seen as a great car for safety etc and very much underestimated. 

Did you get straight out or did you loose any conciousness? Those A Pillars look like they held up well!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope straight out into the field gunning for the truck driver who nearly had a whole can of whoop ass opened on him


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Was it - 'I no understanday Inglish?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not a word of English.....something really needs to be done about this lot...they just get away with causing mayhem and walking away.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

glad your ok and the cars done a good job of protecting you. As my mother always reminds me "cars can always be replaced and they're only metal".

She thinks i spend way to long cleaning mine and i could do better things with my time


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh totally spent Saturday cleaning and detailing it. At the end of the day its sacrificed itself to save me and for that I am eternally grateful.

I want to email Saab and say thank you but it wont get anywhere sadly


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Oh totally spent Saturday cleaning and detailing it. At the end of the day its sacrificed itself to save me and for that I am eternally grateful.


I remember when I crashed my 106 GTI went to the recovery place to get some bits out of it and took a few photos. Everyone was commenting on how clean it was when they say the pic


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Glad you're ok mate, lucky it didn't pull you onto the front of the truck. You're right, there's far too much of this happening and it's been going on for years. They should enforce extra mirrors for lhd trucks on uk roads.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad you walked away! Hopefully insurance will sort things out quickly.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you are O.K. But as stated to many of these muppets on our roads today and something needs to be done.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wife and I agree the replacement will be another Saab 93.

When my 2010 A6 goes back next year I am either getting a 95 or a Volvo.....properly built safe cars.

They wont ban or prosecute the Romanian driver as its neigh on impossible to do according to plod (unless they killed someone or had been drinking).

Speaking to Direct Line this PM seems like the settlement cash wont be months away they will pay out to us pretty soon.

So have Glasses' guided the car today and printed it out for proof. Want £3.4-3.5k as it was uber low mileage and mint condition....done some local Autotrader research too... so have plenty of ammo to duff up DL if they come in making silly offers!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad you came out of that, could of been much worse.

As you say they build them solid, much stronger than the VX they are based on.

Youtube has some great Videos of a 900 being dropped on its roof next to the same year BMW e30.... You will see why you came out unscathed!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It could have been another metre back and I would have hit that tree!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We had exactly the same happen to one of our ford galaxy's, Romanian driver and the car rolled and ended upside down. Only injury was when they released the seat belt and fell 

Glad it done its job, and I'm sure the current 95 would make a great replacement for the a6.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeeez! :doublesho

I bet your whole life flashed in front of your very eyes. Glad you're able to make it on to DW though.....and NOT from a hospital bed! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Jeeez! :doublesho
> 
> I bet your whole life flashed in front of your very eyes. Glad you're able to make it on to DW though.....and NOT from a hospital bed! :thumb:


Didn't have chance to it was all so quick.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Jeeez, that is one lucky escape, full credit to the Saab.

I had an idiot in a Civic tailgate me on the M6 today coming back from holiday. He was sat a couple of feet from my **** flashing his lights to get past (i was in a line of traffic in the fast lane overtaking cars in the middle lane at the time so he had nothing to gain by passing me) and then for some strange reason he took a picture of my car with his phone.

When it was safe to move back into the middle lane, I did so and as he was about a third of the way past my car he pulled sharply into my lane and slammed his brakes on trying to ram me off the road. Thankfully my brakes and handling were good enough to avoid hitting him, he then braked hard again in front of me in the middle lane and then drove off as fast as he could.

Disturbing that someone could do that to me with my kids in the back and endanger all our lives. Seeing Nick's car makes it all hit home.

Typically i had the dash cam turned off as i was using the cigarette lighter for the sat nav and the kids DVD screens.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Glad your ok nick, just shows how well saab's are built. Theres no substitute for safety. Wouldnt suprise me if he had been driving over his hours like most of the foreign drivers who are on deadlines. My brother got shunted in his vectra about 10 months ago, the driver was polish and admitted it straightaway with his very limited english, the royal sun alliance dealt on the companys behalf, but said to my brother if he didnt get his insurance involved then they would settle quick. He didnt use his insurance and it was done in 3 months max, but he didnt need a courtesy car. Thats what was different. Good luck with everything mate.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Not nice. Glad you're ok but it's game over for the car


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Christ mate, glad you are ok!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad your OK, Saab's are indeed such a safe place to put your family, good luck with the payout and resolving the matter.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Holy Shi..

Glad to hear you ok Nick, :thumb: That doesn't look pretty indeed - scary times and certainly testimony to the build quality.

Jay


----------



## bigfoot007 (May 12, 2013)

Glad you are OK


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I remember talking to a guy years ago who had been in a really bad crash in his Saab. He told me Saab found out and contacted him to buy the wreckage off him to put on display in their head office. To prove how safe their cars are


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy moley! And in remarkably good condition too!!

Hope you are ok and the soreness passes


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Scary. i'm Glad your ok.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Bloomin eck bud! Thats terrible, especially considering the culprit gets to walk away unpunished.

Glad you werent seriously injured, i should go steady for a few days, and get checked out if anything seems unusual.

Gets it on record too if you are due any extra compo 

A few years back, i nearly got crushed against the central reservation by an artic on the A617, at night too, so one would think my lights would be visable.

He just started across into my lane when i was about a third of the way past. 
I just had to floor it through a narrowing gap, as i wasnt sure if braking in the circumstances would have seen us clear. 

Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys I am genuinely touched with all your kind words I dont really know many of you outside DW but its heart felt wishes that really bring it home how lucky I was yesterday.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Credit to the Saab, that's quite an impact and I don't think many cars on the road these days would stand up to that sort of crash. Glad you were able to walk away relatively unscathed.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucky you walked away from that one remember seeing on traffic cops one of them was saying if he can he will move right over into lane 3 to pass a foreign lorry.....

Worrying thing its not just foreign hgvs'






(thats just down the road from us)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Man alive! That car looks to have saved your life fella! Hope you're not too sore and that all gets sorted soon enough.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bloody hell! :doublesho Glad you're ok. Looks like the car did its job, they are brilliant cars. 

Maybe you should look into getting a dashcam. There are a few brands about but BlackVue ones seem to be good. I don't have one but people on the Freelander forum that I'm on have them. I am going to get one after seeing some of those crashes and scams on youtube! 

Hope you feel better soon. :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Jesus. You better go put some numbers on the lottery! Glad to hear you come out alright! Take a few days off work and rest! 

Are you going to claim for personal injury? Injuries can take up to a few days to come out too don't forget.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Luck very lucky main thing is you are ok and actually got out under your own steam


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They built them so well when they to them rallying they didn't need to put a rollcage in the pillars were that strong.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Are these the same as Vectra's underneath?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Are these the same as Vectra's underneath?


It uses the GM Epsilon platform but there are not many similarities after that to be honest.

The components on a 93 vs a Vectra are far superior. For example Saab used cast ali hubs and wishbones vauxhall use pressed steel.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> It uses the GM Epsilon platform but there are not many similarities after that to be honest.
> 
> The components on a 93 vs a Vectra are far superior. For example Saab used cast ali hubs and wishbones vauxhall use pressed steel.


The SAAB uses Epsilon? Same as Alfa 159 then, also a supremely safe car. Didn't realise that.

Edit. Same as Croma. Alfa used the GM/FIAT Premium Platform. You live and learn.

PS, not in any way knocking the SAAB, or Vectra for that matter:thumb:


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Bloody hell mate, glad your ok, past you about 10mins after the accident when the ambulance had arrived. Glad your ok, to be honest I am amazed your still alive!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeeeeez...!! Lucky to be in such a well built car there dude, but not so lucky being on the receiving end of the plon7er driving the lorry... what a ****.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad you are ok mate, them saabs can take a belting


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> The SAAB uses Epsilon? Same as Alfa 159 then, also a supremely safe car. Didn't realise that.
> 
> Edit. Same as Croma. Alfa used the GM/FIAT Premium Platform. You live and learn.
> 
> PS, not in any way knocking the SAAB, or Vectra for that matter:thumb:


Thats mainly the reason saab went bust. Their 93 was supposed to be a 'change the lights and badges job'. But Saab changed so much (to make it stronger/safer/better) that it actually ended up with a different wheel base when compared to the original car!

I heard somewhere the result was that over 85% of the car was different!

Saabs were fantastic I used to have a 93 aero.

Glad your ok.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Freddie said:


> Thats mainly the reason saab went bust. Their 93 was supposed to be a 'change the lights and badges job'. But Saab changed so much (to make it stronger/safer/better) that it actually ended up with a different wheel base when compared to the original car!
> 
> I heard somewhere the result was that over 85% of the car was different!
> 
> ...


Yeah thats pretty much the story...they even created a new SatNav system for the new 95 as the GM system "wasnt good enough" GM got the hump with SAAB not doing what they were told and sold it off to the bloke that owned Spyker Cars....the Sweedish Govt also had a major part to play in the companies demise.

Saab is now owned by the National Electric Vehicle Sweden...they are building electric versions of the 93....but according to a localish dealer (the one in Crawley that I bought the brand new wheels from) they will start making the Diesel 93's again soon but they are trying to secure the powerplant and gearbox.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Glad you ok, as you say car held up well and did its job.

Still sad to see you had put so much work into it.

Direct Line are very good, fingers crossed you don't have too many issues with them.

Hope your not in to much pain today. Take care.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> Glad you ok, as you say car held up well and did its job.
> 
> Still sad to see you had put so much work into it.
> 
> ...


Cheers man....very kind words...still in a fair bit of pain to be honest...going to see my solicitors hopefully today.

Look on the bright side I get to buy her a new car and detail it all over again!! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Cheers man....very kind words...still in a fair bit of pain to be honest...going to see my solicitors hopefully today.
> 
> Look on the bright side I get to buy her a new car and detail it all over again!! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


Indeed, look forward to seeing the new motor when you find the right one :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh bloody hell! :doublesho

Glad you're OK Nick. I know this has been mentioned a few times, but the car really doesn't look too bad from your description of the accident. 

Glad you were not driving the Pugly. 

Hope you'll get everything sorted out soon.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Suberman said:


> Oh bloody hell! :doublesho
> 
> Glad you're OK Nick. I know this has been mentioned a few times, but the car really doesn't look too bad from your description of the accident.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. Seriously strong car which saved my life.

Everyone said the cannot believe I walked away from this me included.

Sarah is getting another Saab no questions knew they were safe but not this safe.

Neck is slightly better now but internal bruising is still seriously painful.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Thanks dude. Seriously strong car which saved my life.
> 
> Everyone said the cannot believe I walked away from this me included.
> 
> ...


Hope you've given your neck a scan or a thorough check up buddy. Neck injuries are no laughing matter.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Glad you're ok Nick, quite glad I have my 9-3 now


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Glad you are OK, that did look a very nasty incident.

On the plus side, I think you have done more to dispel the SAAB is just a Vauxhall myth, than anyone else. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well its done we have gotten Sarah another Saab 93....deposit paid this afternoon and she has gone for the 1.9TiD 150BHP Auto Vector 93!

Car drives lovely is a late 2008 model....got Bluetooth and rear parking sensors.

Just needs a bloody good detail so standby for that thread!





Craig Woodhouse at Ian Allen Saab in Virginia Waters is a great guy and did us a good deal too...whilst I do begrudge buying cars retail there are just none going through the auctions at the moment!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks very nice. Glad that you have found a new car. :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice :thumb: Great colour too!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bloody 'eck mate, considering that rolled, it's still in quite good shape...

I dread overtaking the foreign bods on the M25. Some of them are quite good drivers, you get some, as you found out....

It's why when overtaking one, I always leave enough room in front, for that "just in case moment".....


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

The new motor is much nicer though  I prefer the face lift version just couldn't afford one back in 2009 when I brought mine


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> Bloody 'eck mate, considering that rolled, it's still in quite good shape...
> 
> I dread overtaking the foreign bods on the M25. Some of them are quite good drivers, you get some, as you found out....
> 
> It's why when overtaking one, I always leave enough room in front, for that "just in case moment".....


Yeah testament to the strength which is why it was a no brainer to replace it with another.



deano93tid said:


> The new motor is much nicer though  I prefer the face lift version just couldn't afford one back in 2009 when I brought mine


Yeah its a lovely car...and good looking too!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nick I'm sorry I missed your thread and hope you aren't suffering any after effects to what could have been a life changing situation (I don't know if you remember me asking your opinion on parts supply for a soft top Saab, this accident is why I wanted the Saab) whatever year 54 plate was it was attached to my Zafira which had been stolen via a house break. Found the car it was trucked away. A few days later I was told to collect it at the storage yard I saw 3 cars line astern A new mini then a Saab then a fiat 500. A foreign artic had hit the mini putting the boot where the door window would be found. The second car was a Saab the the mini went under the back of the Saab The front of the Saab went in to the back of the 500.Which to be frank didn't hold up well at all.(_Remember folks I'm by trade a mechanic , not a mechanical engineer)_ Here is the moral. All three cars looked a wreck but the Saab was the only one that you could sit in start it and manoeuvre it . The other two had to be winched and lifted but the real test was by the guys at the yard, who had to disinfect the 500 and the Mini .The folk in the other cars didn't die but were in a very bad way .That bit is word of mouth so make of it what you will but I could smell disinfectant 50 yards away. Not forgetting the wagon driver didn't have a scratch but, was arrested for all sorts. Again what the recovery crew told me. I Doubt he'll be seeing Romania for a while to come
Daz
So general motors feck you very much for closing Saab I wonder how many lives have been altered due to the bean counters. _No offence Cuey should you come upon my ramblings_ :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i bet youre glad you werent in a 9-3 convertible!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice like the new saab, look forward to seeing it detailed.

Hope your on the mend, what was your dealings like with Direct Line, i have used them for years and they have been very good.


----------

